# spencers monitors



## snakeitup (Mar 18, 2006)

just wondering what these beauties are like to keep and if people that do keep them could post some pics of their critters and their cages.
cheers


----------



## sevrum (Mar 18, 2006)

There was an awsome one at the sydney reptile expo a while back,it was huge! 
it would be awsome to see some pics


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a young one. great monitor. fairly quiet.

grow big, but mostly really stocky, quite managable. the mother of mine wasn't handled, and was a little aggresive when approached.

but none the less, she was a stunning looking animal, and even as an adult, her size it quite managable.


----------



## indicus (Mar 18, 2006)

Spencers would have to be one of the more easy going Australian monitors.....
They are quite entertaining; making eye contact with you, with a somewhat grinning type of expression.....About the worst you can expect is alot of huffing and puffing :roll: , when upset or rudely disturbed.....a quick slap of the tail, normally tells me i'm not wanted  Their quite hardy; will just about eat anything, anytime, including your hand if your not careful :lol: ..... I'd put them above all other larger monitors for ones first large varanid......great fun :wink:


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 18, 2006)

great pics, i can't wait, god they grow slow.... well mine does.


----------



## sevrum (Mar 19, 2006)

there must be some more spencers owners out there lets see some pics!


----------



## snakey (Mar 19, 2006)

i have a spencers too its just real small at the moment,i think they are absolutely wicked little dinosaurs here's my pic and its name is macho


----------



## sevrum (Mar 19, 2006)

nice one snakey,lets keep em coming


----------



## snakeitup (Mar 19, 2006)

great pics, would love to see more. What sort of temps do they like obviously because i live in chilly old melbourne they will have to live inside>?what lengths do they get too and how much are they?
keep the pics rolling 8)


----------



## Jason (Mar 19, 2006)

can you keep them outside in sydney? or are sand and lace monitors the only good large monitor for sydney?


----------



## snakeitup (Mar 19, 2006)

anymore pics or info?


----------



## sevrum (Mar 19, 2006)

lets keep this post going ,those spencers are stunners


----------



## ricnad (Mar 20, 2006)

*spencers monitor*

does anyone know where i can get a hold of one of these monitors in victoria, even interstate,ive been hunting for one for a while now,cheers rick


----------



## cris (Mar 31, 2006)

I got a couple definately the favorite of my collection.
They have a great temperment in my experience though mine are only around a year old.
I agree with whats been said so far so i wont type it again.
I like the way do the bipedal standing up thing to check stuff out but i have only seen this happen a few times do they do this more as they get bigger?
They are very strong and like diggin alot, at one stage their were 6 entrances to his tunnel two were the result of collapse tho.
I would reccomend them to anyone thinking of getting a larger monitor even as a first monitor as it is in my case.
They shouldnt be to hard to find since they lay so many eggs check the herp trader and RDU AHC, I also got one from URS so check there to. They range from $200-310 from what i have seen.
Males get upto about 1.25m according to some sources but i read about 1.5m somewhere but not sure of the credability. only 50% of the length is tail too. 
They seem to bluff strike sometimes and have touched me with an open mouth but never crunched down  
They seem to have all the attitude with out biting.  
I will upload some pics sometime for you when i get around to it
If you didnt notice hes my avatar.

edit- about them growing slow mine seem to aswell I think it might be because i usually feed largish whole food and this digests slower. On the info in the mampam is says they double in length in six weeks mine took a year. :? 
here are some links -
http://mampam.50megs.com/monitors/spenceri.html
http://www.monitor-lizards.net/species/varanus/spenceri.html
http://kingsnake.com/oz/lizards/monitors/vspenceri.htm
http://www.users.on.net/~jbonnett/spenceri.htm
http://users.bmail.com.au/mook/spencer.htm


----------



## Glimmerman (Mar 31, 2006)

My daughter luz it. Will definately b getting more. Glad to see more ppl out there keep them.

Cheers


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 2, 2006)

I didn't think Spencers were on the list for Victoria. Please tell me I am mistaken as I'd love to keep these monitors also.


----------



## Jason (Apr 2, 2006)

great pic damian i didnt know you had one, he looks great how long you had him?


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Apr 2, 2006)

oh they are soo cute i want one so badly


----------



## hornet (Apr 2, 2006)

would these guys go ok out doors in central qld, wat would be a minimum sized enclosure 4 a pair of these guys?


----------



## krusty (Apr 2, 2006)

i would love one of them to.....


----------



## cris (Apr 10, 2006)

heres some pics of mine
I think they would be ok in central qld if u keep the enclosure as dry as possible. I reckon 2x1m would be a minimum size for an adult but bigger is much better. I am making a 4x2m enclosre for mine. They like to dig but dont need much height.


----------



## Reptilia (Apr 10, 2006)

> I didn't think Spencers were on the list for Victoria. Please tell me I am mistaken as I'd love to keep these monitors also.



Yeah Afro, Their on the victorian 'advanced license'


----------



## Glimmerman (Apr 10, 2006)

i'm after an adult PROVEN CAPTIVE BRED FEMALE. Preferably a broven breeder. Willing to pay upto $1000 ea. PM if avail with pics and all contact details. NSW preferably. Import a last resort.

Cheers Damian


----------



## hornet (Apr 11, 2006)

you should not have a problem getting a female for that price, i have seen adults for $500


----------

